# Ruiz - Acentuación



## Vision

Hola,

Por qué la palabra "Ruíz" se acentúa? Cuál es la regla?

gracias.


----------



## mhp

Ruíz/Ruiz es como “viudo” y si fuera una palabra (en el diccionario), no se debería escribir con tilde. Pero, Ruíz no es una palabra en el diccionario sino un apellido. No creo que las personas vayan a cambiar sus apellidos según las reglas ortográficas. Se escribe como se escribe, y punto 

  Aquí hay las reglas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2

--EDIT--
 Parece que me he equivocado , según el DPD: «El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, *incluidos los nombres propios*».

 ¿Eso quiere decir que todo el mundo debe obtener nuevos certificados de nacimiento, casamiento, etcétera después de un cambio de las reglas que afecte  cómo se escriben sus nombres y apellidos?


----------



## Vision

OK., muchas gracias.

vision


----------



## lazarus1907

Vision said:


> Hola*:*
> 
> *¿*Por qué la palabra "Ruíz" se acentúa? *¿*Cuál es la regla?
> 
> *G*racias.


Los que conozco son "Ruiz" de apellido, no "Ruíz", pero puede que sea una variante antigua, así que las reglas de poco sirven aquí.
Después del "Hola" se debe seguir con dos puntos, no con coma.

Saludos.


----------



## Vision

Hola,

Yo tenía entendido que cuando único el saludo en una carta debe llevar dos puntos y no una coma es en las cartas oficiales. Un foro como este, de carácter más bien informal, no precisa, pienso yo, de tales formalidades. No obstante, comprendo que escribir correctamente debe ser la norma de los profesionales.

Gracias por tus correcciones.


----------



## Jellby

Vision said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo tenía entendido que cuando único el saludo en una carta debe llevar dos puntos y no una coma es en las cartas oficiales. Un foro como este, de carácter más bien informal, no precisa, pienso yo, de tales formalidades. No obstante, comprendo que escribir correctamente debe ser la norma de los profesionales.



No son necesarias las formalidades, con lo que no hace falta que empieces con un "hola" o un "estimado Sr. Fulanito de tal" ni que te despidas con "atentamente"... Pero el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos y signos de puntuación siempre es bienvenido. En contra de la coma hay dos razones:

1) Después de coma no se pone mayúscula, después de dos puntos sí es posible. También puedes usar un punto aparte simplemente

2) La coma es una pausa breve, mientras que la pausa después del saludo es mucho más prolongada, compara "Hola, yo tenía entendido..." con "Hola, ¿cómo estas?..." No sólo la pausa, sino la entonación también es distinta, comienza una nueva oración, por lo tanto es mejor no usar una coma.


----------



## Honeypum

Vision said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo tenía entendido que cuando único el saludo en una carta debe llevar dos puntos y no una coma es en las cartas oficiales. Un foro como este, de carácter más bien informal, no precisa, pienso yo, de tales formalidades. No obstante, comprendo que escribir correctamente debe ser la norma de los profesionales.
> 
> Gracias por tus correcciones.


 
Hola Vision:
La norma del foro es intentar escribir correctamente para que los que están aprendiendo el idioma lo aprendan "como debe ser", es por eso que, entre otras cosas, no está permitido escribir con lenguaje de chat.

Saludos,


----------



## rocstar

Vision said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por qué la palabra "Ruíz" se acentúa? Cuál es la regla?
> 
> gracias.


 
De acuerdo con el DPD, esa palabra no se acentúa. 

La unión "ui" forma diptongo, de manera que RUIZ es palabra monosílaba y las palabras monosílabas no se tildan. Existe una excepción y esto sucede cuando el hablante separa esa unión en RU *I*Z, pero en este caso aunque se separe esa palabra cae en clasificación de palabra aguda que NO termina en n, s ni vocal, por lo tanto de todas maneras no se debe escribir tilde.

Espero que esta información te sirva.

Rocstar.


----------



## flljob

rocstar said:


> De acuerdo con el DPD, esa palabra no se acentúa.
> 
> La unión "ui" forma diptongo, de manera que RUIZ es palabra monosílaba y las palabras monosílabas no se tildan. Existe una excepción y esto sucede cuando el hablante separa esa unión en RU *I*Z, pero en este caso aunque se separe esa palabra cae en clasificación de palabra aguda que NO termina en n, s ni vocal, por lo tanto de todas maneras no se debe escribir tilde.
> 
> Espero que esta información te sirva.
> 
> Rocstar.


 
Si la pronuncia como bisílaba aguda, debe acentuarla. Como *huí*.


----------



## rocstar

flljob said:


> Si la pronuncia como bisílaba agua, debe acentuarla. Como *huí*.


 
Huí cae en los dos casos, *no lleva tilde* si el hablante (que la escribe) la dice en una sola emisión de voz (monosílaba).Y *sí lleva tilde* en el caso de que el hablante (escribiente) la dice en forma de hiato hu-í.

Revisa el DPD:

En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a, e, o_) + vocal cerrada (_i, u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, *así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas,* han de considerarse *diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico*. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999. Por eso, *algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde*. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _*hui*, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ *No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en -n, -s o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, etc*.

Ruiz, no lleva tilde. Hui o huí, sí o no, depende de lo antes mencionado.

Rocstar


----------



## flljob

Es exactamente lo que digo: Si él pronuncia ru-iz, como bisílaba aguda, debería acentuarla. Si la pronuncia como monosílaba, no necesita poner la tilde.


----------



## Lexinauta

flljob said:


> Es exactamente lo que digo: Si él pronuncia ru-iz, como bisílaba aguda, debería acentuarla. Si la pronuncia como monosílaba, no necesita poner la tilde.


Las palabras agudas terminadas en 'z' no llevan tilde, sin importar el número de sílabas (cfr. 'feliz, emperatriz, capaz, feroz, eficaz, mendaz, etc.).


----------



## chamyto

Vision said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por qué la palabra "Ruíz" se acentúa? Cuál es la regla?
> 
> gracias.



Tengo entendido que "Ruiz" es una palabra monosílaba, con lo que creo que no se debe acentuar, y menos no acabando ni en vocal, ni en "n"  ni en "s"


----------



## flljob

Parece ser que no se entendió. En un mensaje anterior se mencionó que existía la posiblilidad de que los apellidos pudieran tener pronunciaciones diferentes. Una palabra aguda bisílaba (como Ruíz, en caso de que así la pronunciara) tendría que acentuarse para provocar un hiato. La otra posibilidad es que se usara la diéresis (como se hace en algunos versos en ediciones serias): *Rüiz*.

Estoy de acuerdo en que Ruiz es monosílaba y no requiere tilde. Solo en caso de que él la pronunciara como bisílaba aguda, sería indispensable.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

flljob said:


> Solo en caso de que él la pronunciara como bisílaba aguda, sería indispensable.


Mantengo lo dicho antes: 'las palabras agudas terminadas en 'z' no llevan tilde, sin importar el número de sílabas (cfr. 'feliz, emperatriz, capaz, feroz, eficaz, mendaz, etc.).
Sería indispensable acentuar la 'u' si la pronunciara como grave. En caso contrario el acento prosódico cae siempre sobre la 'i'; por lo tanto, no hace falta.


----------



## flljob

Estimado Lexinauta:
¿Cómo escribirías Ruiz si yo la quiero pronunciar como bisílaba aguda? Yo la escribiría Rüiz o Ruíz.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo la seguiría escribiendo siempre igual: 'Ruiz'.
Las consabidas nuevas normas que figuran en el DPD dicen en 'guion/guión':

'en la última edición de la _Ortografía_ académica (1999) se establece que toda combinación de vocal cerrada átona y abierta tónica se considere diptongo a efectos de acentuación gráfica.'

Pero, como verás, no está considerado el caso de la doble acentuación (según la pronunciación) de dos vocales cerradas.

Te sugiero ver http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta? y también 'tilde'.

Aun después de eso podemos seguir discrepando.


----------



## flljob

Guion es una palabra monosílaba.
Guión es bisílaba.

Ruiz siempre es monosílaba. Si yo quiero pronunciarla bisílaba aguda, es imposible que esta escritura refleje mi pronunciación.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Sólo podría haber dos formas de efectuar la separación silábica de ‘Ruiz’:

*1.* Ruiz    =  monosílaba
*2.* Ru-iz  =  bisílaba

*Primer caso:*
El acento recae necesariamente sobre la ‘i’. Además, como monosílabo, no se acentúa ortográficamente.

*Segundo caso:*
Si se articula como bisílaba, entonces es aguda terminada en ‘z’; y entonces, de acuerdo con las reglas, no lleva tilde (cf.  ‘fa-laz’, ‘tal-vez’, ‘fe-liz’, ‘pre-coz’, ‘tras-luz’).
Esta situación no es igual a la que se da con ‘guión’ y otras, donde al articularse como bisílaba se convierten en palabras agudas terminadas en ‘n’ y, por lo tanto, necesitan tildarse.

Pretender reflejar la articulación en la escritura nos llevaría a diferenciar gráficamente entre ‘atlántico’ y ‘at-lántico’.

*Caso hipotético:*
Para mí, el único caso en que se necesitaría la tilde sería si el acento recayera sobre la ‘u’, donde se trataría de una palabra grave, y marcaría la ruptura del diptongo ‘ui’: ‘Rú-iz’.


----------



## flljob

Entonces, y de acuerdo contigo, debe escribirse *raiz*, sin tilde en la i.

Saludos


----------



## chamyto

flljob said:


> Entonces, y de acuerdo contigo, debe escribirse *raiz*, sin tilde en la i.
> 
> Saludos



No, se escribe *raíz* , en este caso porque son dos sílabas


----------



## Pove

Tengan en cuenta que los nombres propios no están sujetos a las reglas gramaticales. Por lo que ninguna se aplica a Ruiz o Ruíz.


----------



## flljob

chamyto said:


> No, se escribe *raíz* , en este caso porque son dos sílabas


 

Chamyto, por favor, léete todo el hilo para que veas por qué puse eso.

Saludos


----------



## chamyto

Me lo he leído ( anda, un hiato ) y además *siempre* he visto escrito *raíz*


----------



## Lexinauta

flljob said:


> Entonces, y de acuerdo contigo, debe escribirse *raiz*, sin tilde en la i.
> 
> Saludos


¡Por supuesto que no!
‘Raíz’ es una palabra convertida en bisílaba a partir del diptongo destruido por la tilde. Si no llevara tilde, el acento recaería sobre la vocal fuerte ‘a’ (y sería monosílaba).

Entonces, estamos de acuerdo con que son dos sílabas y con que se trata de una palabra cuya pronunciación es aguda (aunque, en ciertos niveles, pronuncian /raiz/, /maiz/ -pero éste es otro tema- ).

Dicho de otra forma, ‘raíz’ debe llevar tilde para ser bien leída.

Pero palabras como ‘Ruiz’, ‘luis’, ‘cuis’ y similares, aunque no pongas la tilde, *la única forma correcta de leerla es acentuando sobre la ‘i’*.
Porque en una sílaba con diptongo formado por dos vocales débiles: ‘ui’ o ‘iu’, el acento recae sobre la segunda vocal (cf. ‘cu*i*dado’, ‘fu*i*mos’, ‘ci*u*dadano’, ‘mi*u*ra’).


----------



## chamyto

De acuerdo contigo, Lexinauta


----------



## flljob

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Por supuesto que no!
> ‘Raíz’ es una palabra convertida en bisílaba a partir del diptongo destruido por la tilde. Si no llevara tilde, el acento recaería sobre la vocal fuerte ‘a’ (y sería monosílaba).
> 
> Entonces, estamos de acuerdo con que son dos sílabas y con que se trata de una palabra cuya pronunciación es aguda (aunque, en ciertos niveles, pronuncian /raiz/, /maiz/ -pero éste es otro tema- ).
> 
> Dicho de otra forma, ‘raíz’ debe llevar tilde para ser bien leída.
> 
> Pero palabras como ‘Ruiz’, ‘luis’, ‘cuis’ y similares, aunque no pongas la tilde, *la única forma correcta de leerla es acentuando sobre la ‘i’*.
> Porque en una sílaba con diptongo formado por dos vocales débiles: ‘ui’ o ‘iu’, el acento recae sobre la segunda vocal (cf. ‘cu*i*dado’, ‘fu*i*mos’, ‘ci*u*dadano’, ‘mi*u*ra’).


 
Perfecto. Ahora esto aplícalo a Ru-iz pronunciada como bisílaba aguda y ¿qué te encuentras?

Te pongo información que nos regala Rocstar:

Huí cae en los dos casos, *no lleva tilde* si el hablante (que la escribe) la dice en una sola emisión de voz (monosílaba).Y *sí lleva tilde* en el caso de que el hablante (escribiente) la dice en forma de hiato hu-í.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, flljob:
Te hago notar que el DPD analiza los casos de los diptongos en los monosílabos/bisílabos, pero nada dice acerca de los diptongos formados por dos vocales débiles (o, por lo menos, no pude encontrarlo).

De todas maneras, está claro que '_da preferencia a la grafía sin tilde, aunque se permite que aquellos hablantes que pronuncien estas voces en dos sílabas puedan seguir tildándolas'_ (el subrayado es mío).

Supongo que una forma de zanjar las diferencias sería escribir a la Academia para plantear el tema.

Saludos, y hasta el próximo cruce.


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> Hola, flljob:
> Te hago notar que el DPD analiza los casos de los diptongos en los monosílabos/bisílabos, pero nada dice acerca de los diptongos formados por *dos vocales* *débiles* (o, por lo menos, no pude encontrarlo).


 
En el DPD:



> *Tilde*
> *1.2.** Monosílabos. *
> (...)
> Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _hui, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._
> No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera *bisílabas*: _fié*, huí,* riáis, guión, truhán, _etc.
> La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica


 
Saludos


----------



## Baldomera

Estoy de acuerdo con Lexinauta.

Simplemente como conclusión (perdón por repetir o indicar conceptos básicos, pero como ha sido un hilo un poco largo creo que es necesario poner todo junto para tenerlo más claro):

-Los diptongos se forman por la unión entre dos vocales débiles (i, u) o entre una vocal débil y una fuerte (a, e, o), siempre que la débil no esté acentuada (para que nos entendamos, en ese caso la débil "se convertiría en vocal fuerte" y el diptongo se rompería)

-Los diptongos formados por dos vocales débiles (i, u) llevan el acento prosódico en la segunda letra. [Las palabras formadas por estos diptongos se acentuarán (acento ortográfico o tilde) según las normas de acentuación.]

Respecto a cuando se rompe los diptongos:
-Los hiatos entre vocales iguales o dos vocales fuertes (a,e,o) se acentúan según las normas.
-Los hiatos entre una vocal fuerte y una débil se acentúa la vocal débil (i, u) para indicar que se ha roto el diptongo.
-El DPD no contempla la posibilidad de hiatos entre dos vocales débiles (para que nos entendamos, cuando se acentúa una vocal débil, "se convierte en fuerte" y sería el equivalente a un diptongo entre vocal fuerte y débil, por lo que no hay hiato; esas palabras siguen las corrientes normas de acentuación)



> hay que tener en cuenta que *algunas combinaciones vocálicas se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica*, sea cual sea su pronunciación. En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a, e, o_) + vocal cerrada (_i, u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como *la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas*, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999.
> DPD


Por lo cual:
_La pronunciación /ruíz/ es la normal
Se debe escribir Ruiz porque es un monosílabo y no cabe la posibilidad de tilde diacrítica (para no confundir esta palabra con otra)

Saludos.

 
_


----------



## Pinairun

Baldomera said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Lexinauta.
> 
> _La pronunciación /ruíz/ es la normal_
> _Se debe escribir Ruiz porque es un monosílabo y no cabe la posibilidad de tilde diacrítica (para no confundir esta palabra con otra)_


 
La _Ortografía_ de 1999, en su punto 4.5. Acentuación gráfica de los monosílabos, dice:

"Los monosílabos, es decir, las palabras que tienen una sílaba, por regla general no llevan tilde. Ejemplos;_ fe, pie, sol, can, gran, vil, gris, da, ves, fui, ruin, bien, mal, no un._

A efectos ortográficos, son monosílabos las palabras en las que, por aplicación de las reglas expuestas en los párrafos anteriores, se considera que no existe hiato -aunque la pronunciación así parezca indicarlo-, sino diptongo o triptongo. Ejemplos:_ fie_ (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo fiar), _hui_ (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo huir), _riais_ (presente de subjuntivo del verbo reír), _guion, Sion,_ etc.

*En este caso es admisible el acento ortográfico, impuesto por las reglas de ortografía anteriores a estas, si quien escribe percibe nítidamente el hiato y, en consecuencia, considera bisílabas palabras como las mencionadas fié, huí, riáis, guión, Sión, etc."*

Saludos


----------



## Baldomera

Pues nada, parece ser que teníamos razón todos, porque como depende de la percepción de quien escribe...  jeje


----------



## albamariana

R U I Z ORIGEN Y SIGNIFICADO De acuerdo a lo dicho en el "Nobiliario Español" de Julio Atienza, este apellido es patronímico, derivado del nombre propio de Rui.

 -Se debe evitar escribir _exámen_, _orígen _y _Ruíz_, formas bastantes difundidas, pues lo correcto es _examen_, _origen_ y _Ruiz_.

La unión de ui, sin acento en la 'u'  no presenta otra posiblidad de pronunciación que no sea como se pronuncia Ruiz.  De lo contrario, debería escribirse Rúiz para que indicase que lleva la fuerza en la 'u'.


----------



## flljob

albamariana said:


> R U I Z ORIGEN Y SIGNIFICADO De acuerdo a lo dicho en el "Nobiliario Español" de Julio Atienza, este apellido es patronímico, derivado del nombre propio de Rui.
> 
> -Se debe evitar escribir _exámen_, _orígen _y _Ruíz_, formas bastantes difundidas, pues lo correcto es _examen_, _origen_ y _Ruiz_.
> 
> La unión de ui, sin acento en la 'u'  no presenta otra posiblidad de pronunciación que no sea como se pronuncia Ruiz.  De lo contrario, debería escribirse Rúiz para que indicase que lleva la fuerza en la 'u'.



Magnífico: Rúiz es bisílaba grave. ¿Cómo escribirías la bisílaba aguda: Ruiz o Ruíz?

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

> Magnífico: Rúiz es bisílaba grave. ¿Cómo escribirías la bisílaba aguda: Ruiz o Ruíz?


Te pongo un ejemplo de _otra_ bisílaba aguda: 'feliz'.
Te pongo un ejemplo de _otra,_ trisílaba aguda: 'ajedrez'.
Te pongo un ejemplo de _otra,_ tetrasílaba aguda: 'esplendidez'.
Conclusión: las palabras agudas terminadas en 'z' no se tildan ortográficamente.

Aunque pronuncies 'Ru-iz', no necesitas escribirla con tilde.


----------



## flljob

Te pongo ejemplo de bisílaba aguda terminada en z que lleva forzosamente tilde: * ra-íz*.


----------



## Lexinauta

En este caso el acento está marcado ortográficamente porque una vocal es fuerte y otra débil. Para acentuar la débil hace falta la tilde.
Cuando son dos débiles el acento (prosódico) cae sobre la segunda: 'cuis', 'luis' (moneda), 'huis' (verbo), etc.
_(Corro el riesgo de repetir los argumentos de mis post anteriores, que no he revisado. )_

¡Qué bueno sería poder sentarnos a tomar un café y poder discutirlo durante horas!


----------



## flljob

Si necesitas pronunciar como bisílaba aguda la palabra Ruiz, yo solo veo dos posibilidades: o pones diéresis en la u, o pones tilde en la i. De esta manera se cumple la norma de que las palabras agudas terminadas en z no llevan tilde: Rüiz. Esta solución es inviable en la actualidad y solo la he visto en algunos versos del Siglo de Oro, cuando por necesidades métricas es necesario crear un hiato.
_Ruiz _siempre es monosílaba, pues dos vocales débiles forman diptongo, a menos que esté repetida como en *priista*.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Esta es mi última participación en el hilo.

Para mí es monosílaba, pero si para vos es bisílaba la diferencia tenés que darla en el campo fonético, no en el ortográfico.

El caso me parece semejante al de alguien que quisiera que su pronunciación de 'at-lántico' se viera reflejada en la escritura del término.


----------



## htorito76

Como vivo en los E.E.U.U., puedo escribir mi apellido con tilde (Ruíz), para que los anglófonos sepan cómo se pronuncia, es decir, para ayudarles? Mis amigos y profesores americanos lo pronuncian como si la u tuviera tilde, como "Louis," y creo que esto haría una gran diferencia. 

Saludos!


----------



## Agró

htorito76 said:


> Como vivo en los E.E.U.U., puedo escribir mi apellido con tilde (Ruíz), para que los anglófonos sepan cómo se pronuncia, es decir, para ayudarles? Mis amigos y profesores americanos lo pronuncian como si la u tuviera tilde, como "Louis," y creo que esto haría una gran diferencia.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola.
Lo que yo creo que deberías hacer es pronunciar tu apellido correctamente (cientos de veces, si hace falta), hasta que ellos lo aprendan.


----------



## Comentador

Lexinauta said:


> Las palabras agudas terminadas en 'z' no llevan tilde, sin importar el número de sílabas (cfr. 'feliz, emperatriz, capaz, feroz, eficaz, mendaz, etc.).


 
¿Entonces la palabra "maíz" no se acentúa?


----------



## Agró

Comentador said:


> ¿Entonces la palabra "maíz" no se acentúa?


Claro que sí:
*maíz**.*
 (Del taíno _mahís_).
(DRAE)


----------



## Irma2011

Honeypum said:


> Hola Vision:
> La norma del foro es intentar escribir correctamente para que los que están aprendiendo el idioma lo aprendan "como debe ser", es por eso que, entre otras cosas, no está permitido escribir con lenguaje de chat.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola Honeymoon:
Si es así, y por supuesto debe hacerse así, ¿no sería más correcto decir _"es por eso por lo que...."_ en lugar de _"es por eso que...._"? Lo pregunto sinceramente, porque el español está cambiando a un ritmo vertiginoso y quizá este galicismo/anglicismo está ahora aceptado.

Gracias anticipadas por cualquier aclaración.


----------



## frozST

Menudo lío que os habéis formado .

En primer lugar, los nombres propios también se rigen por las normas.

*Ruiz *es monosílaba porque está *formada por dos vocales cerradas distintas y eso siempre es diptongo. *Como ya han explicado, los monosílabos no se tildan (todas las palabras se acentúan) a no ser que exista ambigüedad, es decir, una tilde diacrítica. El caso que se comentaba de _"si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas" _no es aplicable a este caso pues sí, se podría deshacer el diptongo si la persona pronuncia muy nítidamente pero en ese caso se tilda siguiendo las normas generales, y como ru-iz termina en -z no se tildaría. Es decir, *fie (primera persona del perfecto) *es monosílabo por ser vocal cerrada átona más abierta tónica (o al revés, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica) y por tanto no se tilda, sin embargo la RAE admite separar el diptongo por pronunciación, entonces sí se acentuaría porque sería fi-é, es aguda acabada en vocal.

Por tanto, *no hay posibilidad de tildar Ruiz nunca. *

Raíz o maíz, ¿son diptongos? No, es una *vocal abierta y una cerrada tónica, y esto siempre es hiato. *Entonces, ¿por qué lo tildamos ra-íz y es bisílaba aguda terminada en consonante distinta de -n o -s? Porque estos hiatos *siempre llevan tilde, independientemente de las reglas.

*No hay más misterio más allá de las normas .

*PD: @flljob*, no te líes. Si tú quieres pronunciar Ruiz con acento en la -u, cosa que no existe, tendrías que reflejarlo con una diéresis: *Rüiz*. Nunca pondríamos Rúiz por lo que se ha dicho: dos vocales cerradas siempre forman diptongo y el acento va en la segunda vocal.


----------



## jose-carlos

Un saludo a todos, creo que confundís conceptos:
Las palabras que forman diptongo se acentúan cuando se corta ese diptongo ( a no ser que hayan cambiado la regla).

*Ruíz DEBE acentuarse*, por el mismo motivo que se hace con raíz (ra-iz), e igual que María (Ma-ri-a), mío, compañía, ... todas rompen el diptongo.


----------



## jose-carlos

frozST said:


> Menudo lío que os habéis formado .
> 
> En primer lugar, los nombres propios también se rigen por las normas.
> 
> Es decir, *fie (primera persona del perfecto) no se acentúa nunca en la 'e' porque cuando lleva la fuerza de voz en la 'e' es diptongo, sin embargo se puede acentuar en la 'i' cuando la fuerza vaya en esta letra - fíe (presente de subjuntivo)*.
> 
> Los acentos que rompen los diptongos siempre son sobre la 'u' o la 'i' (indispensables al menos una de ellas, para poder hablar de diptongo)
> 
> Por tanto, No hay más misterio más allá de las normas .
> 
> *PD:* no te líes.... Ruíz nunca lleva dieresis. Solo tenemos dieresis con 'güe' o 'güi' .


----------



## frozST

José Carlos, te recomiendo que te leas las normas de acentuación . (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2)

La *diéresis*, en español, solo puede usarse sobre la 'u' para acentuar esa letra cuando por el resto de normas no le corresponde, por tanto es una excepción. 

Esto atiende a la pronunciación de la palabra. Si mí me da la gana de escribir un poema y quiero poner darle el nombre de RUiz (acentuado en la 'u'), ¿cómo lo escribo? Con una diéresis. Obviamente solo se usa en lenguaje poético o algo muy, muy concreto. Imagina que estoy escribiendo un libro sobre un chico que no sabe hablar correctamente, y dice sAave en vez de suAve. La única forma de reflejar esa pronunciación es escribir süave. Maravillas del español .

*Guion *no se debe acentuar por lo mismo, en este caso es un triptongo que forma una palabra monosílaba, y la RAE no admite tildar estas palabras a excepción de las diacríticas. Por esta razón tampoco tiene tilde *friO, liE, liO... etc. Tienes razón en que fiE nunca se acentúa,* antes no lo dije para no confundir a la gente por lo que dice en Panhispánico de Dudas, pero la nueva ortografía no admite eso de _"si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas"._ Es decir, *es incorrecto escribir lié, lió, guión, frió... etc.
*


			
				jose-carlos said:
			
		

> *Ruíz DEBE acentuarse, por el mismo motivo que se hace con raíz (ra-iz), e igual que María (Ma-ri-a), mío, compañía, ... todas rompen el diptongo.*



Siento decirte que estás equivocado, estás confundiendo reglas y en ningún caso se produce el mismo fenómeno. Ya he dicho por qué no puede acentuarse RuIz, son dos vocales cerradas. En el caso de raíz y maría ocurre lo siguiente: *siempre que hay una vocal cerrada tónica y una vocal abierta átona se produce hiato, independientemente del orden.* Si no me equivoco, esta norma está vigente desde la ortografía de *1844.
*
No es que rompa el diptongo, es que una vocal cerrada tónica y una bierta átona siempre es hiato, nunca puede ser diptongo. Bueno, si yo quiero reflejar una pronunciación de MariA basta con poner la tilde en la 'a': Mariá. Ahí sería una vocal cerrada átona más vocal abierta tónica, y eso siempre es diptongo, por tanto: Ma-riá. Obviamente esto no existe, pero así sería.


----------



## jose-carlos

frozST - Leí las normas de acentuación en el link... no es sobre la diéresis en español. No sé tú, pero yo NUNCA he visto dieresis más que en las silabas 'güe' y 'güi' y por motivos obvios (para leer la 'u') nada que ver con temas de acentuación(fuerza de voz que es el hilo). 
Para indicar como pronuncias la palabra Ruiz (o cualquier otra) es por lo que se usa la tilde ... Te doy el beneficio de la duda sobre que pronunciación de Ruiz (rUiz o ruIz) es considerada diptongo y por tanto la convierte en monosilabo, pero evidentemente si dices que ruIz no se acentúa y se escribe Ruiz  , esto ha cambiado. ANTES era Ruíz y Ruiz (sin tilde) se debía pronunciar rUiz...
Convendrás que este nombre 'Ruiz' coincide con el caso 2.1.3 b) de tu enlace(link) aparte de que considere o no monosílabo.
En fin, en 1.2 dice _"...así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde...."... _aquí te doy la razón sobre *Ruiz que al parecer ya no lleva tilde*... cosas de la edad.


----------



## frozST

Hola, Jose:

Efectivamente, es una nueva norma de 1999, de las pocas que se aprobaron ese año. De todas formas, si obviamos esa norma yo creo que antes de 1999 se aceptaba esa Ruiz como bisílaba, entonces sería Ru-iz, y como es aguda terminada en consonante distinta de N o S no se tildaría, ¿no?

Yo creo que Ruiz nunca se ha acentuado y hay una confusión generalizada acerca de esa norma, no se puede explicar entonces que en el Corde aparezca escrito Ruiz 3855 veces entre 1900 y 1995, de las cuales solo 16 veces está escrito con tilde. Eso es un 99,56 % de la veces .


----------



## Agró

La estructura silábica de "Ruiz" es idéntica a la de "Luis" (diptongo y, por tanto, monosílabo).

¿Ha visto alguien alguna vez "Luis" con tilde sin asustarse?


----------



## frozST

Agró said:


> La estructura silábica de "Ruiz" es idéntica a la de "Luis" (diptongo y, por tanto, monosílabo).
> 
> ¿Ha visto alguien alguna vez "Luis" con tilde sin asustarse?



No son casos comparables, Luis es un nombre utilizado en muchos países y en algunos sí se tilda. En Cataluña, por ejemplo, se escribe Luís. De todas formas, según las normas anteriores a 1999 perfectamente se podría escribir Luís en vez de Luis, ya que históricamente los nombres propios siempre han ido un poco "a su aire".

Pongo otro ejemplo: antes de 1999 se decía fluís, ahora fluis. Es exactamente lo mismo que Luis, y seguro que mucha gente ha visto escrito más veces fluís que fluis.


----------



## Agró

frozST said:


> No son casos comparables, Luis es un nombre utilizado en muchos países y en algunos sí se tilda. En Cataluña, por ejemplo, se escribe Luís. De todas formas, según las normas anteriores a 1999 perfectamente se podría escribir Luís en vez de Luis, ya que históricamente los nombres propios siempre han ido un poco "a su aire".
> 
> Pongo otro ejemplo: antes de 1999 se decía fluís, ahora fluis. Es exactamente lo mismo que Luis, y seguro que mucha gente ha visto escrito más veces fluís que fluis.


En catalán es Lluís (Llu-ís, *bisílabo*, agudo, acabado en -s y por eso se acentúa). No mezclemos lenguas, sistemas ortográficos y lenguas distintas.
En 2012 "fluis", se escriba como se escriba, sigue siendo un bisílabo como la copa de un pino (lo mismo que "rio", pretérito de "reír"), mientras que Ruiz es un monosílabo igual de grande.


----------



## flljob

Fui, Luis, Ruiz. Monosílabos todos.
Huí, bisílaba aguda, terminada en vocal.


----------



## frozST

Fluis (presente de fluir) es un monosilábico desde el punto de vista ortográfico, pongas como pongas. En ningún momento he hablado de la pronunciación, eso es otro tema.



> Fui, Luis, Ruiz. Monosílabos todos.
> Huí, bisílaba aguda, terminada en vocal.



Se escribe hui, sin tilde, e igual que el resto se considera un diptongo y por tanto un monosílabo ortográfico.


----------



## flljob

Fluis no existe, es fluyes o fluís, las dos son bisílabas, la segunda, además es aguda.


----------



## frozST

flljob said:


> Fluis no existe, es fluyes o fluís, las dos son bisílabas, la segunda, además es aguda.





			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como crie, crio, criais, crieis (de criar); fie, fio, fiais, fieis (de fiar);flui, fluis (de fluir); frio, friais (de freír); frui, fruis (de fruir); guie, guio, guiais, guieis (de guiar); hui, huis (de huir);lie, lio, liais, lieis (de liar); pie, pio, piais, pieis (de piar); rio, riais (de reír); los sustantivos guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan y truhan; y, entre los nombres propios, Ruan y Sion.



Repito: *dos vocales cerradas siempre forman diptongo*, por tanto fluis es monosílabo ortográfico y nunca se acentúa. A día de hoy es incorrecto escribir fluís.


----------



## flljob

¿Y huí?
Además, en mi país, es clarísma la pronunciación flu-ír, distribu-ir. Lo que dice la RAE es que a efectos de acentuación deben considerarse monosílabas. Los que no cometíamos el error ortográfico ahora nos vemos obligados a cometerlo, debemos escribir fluir en lugar de fluír.
Por quedar bien con los burros, la RAE nos ha metido en aprietos.

Saludos


----------



## jose-carlos

flljob said:


> ¿Y huí?
> Además, en mi país, es clarísma la pronunciación flu-ír, distribu-ir. Lo que dice la RAE es que a efectos de acentuación deben considerarse monosílabas. Los que no cometíamos el error ortográfico ahora nos vemos obligados a cometerlo, debemos escribir fluir en lugar de fluír.
> Por quedar bien con los burros, la RAE nos ha metido en aprietos.
> 
> Saludos



Precisamente 'fluir' y 'Ruiz' sí que son el mismo caso.


----------



## frozST

Hui tampoco se acentúa. Lo de la pronunciación no tiene nada que ver, yo también pronuncio así esas palabras pero a efectos ortográficos es indistinto. A mí este cambio me parece bien ya que en 1999 ya se consideraban diptongo, así que veo normal no tildar esas palabras si se consideran monosilábicas y éstas nos se tildan. En otros cambios ya no estoy tan de acuerdo.

¿Por qué tildas fluir? Aunque fuera bisílaba sería aguda terminada en R.

Para quien le pueda interesar:
http://www.mediafire.com/?fncd2c91bkzqx18


----------



## flljob

Se supone, y esto dicho por los académicos, que la escritura debe corresponderse con la fonética, si no, las tildes son solo un adornito, que es a lo que nos está encaminando la RAE, a escribir con signitos de adorno.

Saludos


----------



## jose-carlos

Se acentuaba para distinguir que se rompía el diptongo.


----------



## flljob

¿Y ahora se debe pronunicar sin hiato? ¿La Real nos obligará algún día a aspirar las eses y a no pronunciar la d de los participios, aunque las escribamos?


----------



## jose-carlos

flljob said:


> ¿Y ahora se debe pronunicar sin hiato? ¿La Real nos obligará algún día a aspirar las eses y a no pronunciar la d de los participios, aunque las escribamos?



Ahora se supone que son monosilabícos (con diptongo) ... no sé si nos obligará yo ya lo hago


----------



## flljob

Cuando estoy con los ñeros me doy el lujo de hablar sin des, sin eses, sin concordancias temporales, etc., pero no me parece conveniente que lo hagamos siempre. La RAE olvidó que su función es la de generar normas, su gramática y su diccionario deben ser normativos. Lo descriptivo hay que dejárselo a María Moliner (bellísimo y utilísimo diccionario).


----------



## frozST

Es economía del lenguaje, las normas están pensadas para tener el que escribir el menor número de tildes posibles. Las esdrújulas siempre se tildan porque son las palabras minoritarias. Por este motivo ahora no se tilda liO, porque ya se tilda lío. ¿Para qué vas a liar también tildar lió si ya tilda lío? La RAE siempre ha seguido esta pauta así que los cambios que ha hecho son coherentes.

Lo que no me parece normal es que desaconseje el uso de solo como solamente. Creo que la norma estaba perfectamente tal cual tratando la palabra con tilde o sin ella para evitar anfibologías, pero en fin, hay que tragar...


----------



## inib

¡Qué consuelo ver que los nativos entendidos tampoco llegáis a un acuerdo! Bastante me cuesta distinguir entre un hiato y un diptongo y cada vez que lo repaso, veo nuevos ejemplos que me vuelven a hacer dudar.
Yo creo que entre "pie" (parte del cuerpo) y el pretérito perfecto simple del verbo piar (comparable a "fiar", creo), yo haría una ligerísima distinción, separando un poquitín más las vocales en el segundo caso. Pero claro, no sé si hago eso por ser no-nativa.
Intento entender todo esto, pero creo que lo tengo todavía más crudo desde que la RAE dijo: 





> ....deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _hui, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, _etc.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> (En la cita he subrayado la parte que coincide con lo que creo que (para bien o para mal) pronuncio, y lo que creo que oigo en esta región).
> Y ya para colmo, me contradigo, ya que suelo percibir RUIZ como una única sílaba.
> He escrito todo esto no para opinar (¿cuántas veces he dicho "creo"?  ), sino para que me aclaréis qué se me está pasando, partiendo de la base de que no siempre pronunciamos o escuchamos lo que nos parece.
> Gracias por vuestra paciencia.
Click to expand...


----------



## frozST

inib, la parte que has subrayado ya no se admite, ahora la norma no admite escribir pié o fié.

Por otro lado, el español es muy tolerante en la pronunciación y la normativa es escasa. Puedes pronunciar Ruiz o Ru-iz, es cuestión de regiones. En el caso de pie y pie (pretérito de piar), observa que ambas palabras son iguales fonéticamente hablando pues esa E es tónica, sin embargo una se pronuncia como monosílaba y la otra como bisílaba, aunque a efectos ortográficos las dos son monosílabas.

Además, en Español no existen las vocales abiertas y cerradas, por lo que la pronunciación es muy sencilla .


----------



## flljob

Ese hui va a terminar en güi.
saludos


----------



## inib

frozST said:


> inib, la parte que has subrayado ya no se admite, ahora la norma no admite escribir pié o fié.
> 
> Por otro lado, el español es muy tolerante en la pronunciación y la normativa es escasa. Puedes pronunciar Ruiz o Ru-iz, es cuestión de regiones. En el caso de pie y pie (pretérito de piar), observa que ambas palabras son iguales fonéticamente hablando pues esa E es tónica, sin embargo una se pronuncia como monosílaba y la otra como bisílaba, aunque a efectos ortográficos las dos son monosílabas.
> 
> Además, en Español no existen las vocales abiertas y cerradas, por lo que la pronunciación es muy sencilla .


Ajá. Gracias, FrozST. Veo que esa partedel DPD no ha sido actualizada todavía. Ahora he encontrado algo sobre las nuevas normas del 2010, y efectivamente, pone lo que tú dices:


> De acuerdo con dichas convenciones, y con independencia de cuál sea su articulación real en palabras concretas, se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos ortográficos las combinaciones siguientes:
> Vocal abierta (/a/, /e/, /o/) seguida o precedida de vocal cerrada átona (/i/, /u/): _estab_ai_s, conf_ia_r, d_ia_r_io_, af_ei_tar, v_ie_nto, p_ie_, d_oy,_ gu_io_n, _au_nar, ac_ua_r_io_,_ _act_ua_do,_ _r_eu_nir,_ _s_ue_ño,_ _estad_ou_nidense, antig_uo_..._
> ... Aunque la ortografía de 1999, donde se establecieron las citadas convenciones, prescribía ya la escritura sin tilde de estas palabras, admitía que los hablantes que las pronunciasen como bisílabas pudiesen seguir acentuándolas gráficamente. En cambio, a partir de la edición de 2010 se suprime dicha opción, que quiebra el principio de unidad ortográfica, de modo que las palabras que pasan a considerarse monosílabas por contener este tipo de diptongos o triptongos ortográficos deben escribirse ahora obligatoriamente sin tilde.


Bueno, tendré que cambiar el chip, aunque en el fondo supongo que es más facil así.
Por si alguien quiere leer más, lo he encontrado aquí:http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#novOrto4


----------



## inib

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...e/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#novOrto4
Parece que en enlace no funciona en mi mensaje anterior. A ver si hay suerte ahora.


----------



## chamyto

frozST said:


> inib, la parte que has subrayado ya no se admite, ahora la norma no admite escribir pié o fié.
> 
> Por otro lado, el español es muy tolerante en la pronunciación y la normativa es escasa. Puedes pronunciar Ruiz o Ru-iz, es cuestión de regiones. En el caso de pie y pie (pretérito de piar), observa que ambas palabras son iguales fonéticamente hablando pues esa E es tónica, sin embargo una se pronuncia como monosílaba y la otra como bisílaba, aunque a efectos ortográficos las dos son monosílabas.
> 
> Además, en Español no existen las vocales abiertas y cerradas, por lo que la pronunciación es muy sencilla .



Sí que existen:  _a, e, o _abiertas;_ i, u_ cerradas.


----------



## frozST

chamyto said:


> Sí que existen:  _a, e, o _abiertas;_ i, u_ cerradas.



Me refería a que siempre se pronuncian igual, una A tónica se pronuncia igual que una A átona. En Gallego, por ejemplo, no es así.


----------



## flljob

frozST said:


> Es economía del lenguaje, las normas están pensadas para tener el que escribir el menor número de tildes posibles. Las esdrújulas siempre se tildan porque son las palabras minoritarias. Por este motivo ahora no se tilda liO, porque ya se tilda lío. ¿Para qué vas a liar también tildar lió si ya tilda lío? La RAE siempre ha seguido esta pauta así que los cambios que ha hecho son coherentes.
> 
> Lo que no me parece normal es que desaconseje el uso de solo como solamente. Creo que la norma estaba perfectamente tal cual tratando la palabra con tilde o sin ella para evitar anfibologías, pero en fin, hay que tragar...


 El problemón es por qué tenemos que escribir sin tilde hui si fonéticamente está bien definida como bisílaba grave. Si a esas vamos, no hay ningún lugar en que se diferencie, fonéticamente la b de la v. Si se quiere de veras simplificar la ortografía, yo apoyaría el uso exclusivo de b.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> ¿Y ahora se debe pronunicar sin hiato?


¿También pronuncias "concluido" o "atribuido" sin hiato? Sin embargo, estas palabras nunca han llevado tilde en la "i" y son hiatos.

Ya lo comenté en otros hilos: la tilde no sirve para indicar diptongo o hiato. Sólo sirve para indicar donde recae el acento prosódico.


flljob said:


> La RAE olvidó que su función es la de generar normas, su gramática y su diccionario deben ser normativos. Lo descriptivo hay que dejárselo a María Moliner (bellísimo y utilísimo diccionario).


¡Ay flljob! Eso es exactamente lo que la mayoría de la gente le recrimina a la RAE; que es demasiada normativa. Me acuerdo de unos hilos _heroicos _al respecto.

Además, es exactamente lo que hacen con respecto a la tilde y los hiatos/diptongos: dicen que la norma es que la tilde no sirve para indicar hiatos.


----------



## frozST

flljob, estás a vueltas con la tilde para los hiatos, te vas a volver loco . ¿Por qué queréis asociar la tilde con los hiatos o diptongo? No lo entiendo, igual haya una regla milenaria que desconozco.


----------



## inib

Hola de nuevo. Siento aumentar la confusión. He leído (ya no estoy segura ni sobre la tilde en_ leído _) mucho sobre el asunto desde que vi este hilo, y cada vez me asaltan más dudas.
Si la RAE sigue aceptando la tilde diacrítica para distinguir monosílabas de distintas categorías como _de_ y _dé_, _mi _y _mí_, ¿por qué no hace lo mismo con _pie_ y _pié_?
Y en segundo lugar, si _truhan_ solo se acepta como monosílaba ahora, ¿tengo razón en pensar que no podríamos separarlo por medio de un guion al final de un renglón? _tru-han  
__(¡Me ha costado mucha disciplina escribir las palabras verdes así!)_


----------



## frozST

inib, leído lleva tilde porque una e + i es vocal abierta con una cerrada tónica, eso siempre es hiato y se acentúa siempre en la cerrada independientemente de las normas, es la única excepción que no sigue las reglas. Esto no es una norma nueva, ha sido siempre así, igual que río, frío, raíz, baúl... etc.

Tienes toda la razón en decir que truhan no se puede separar, pero ni ahora ni nunca . Truhan siempre ha sido monosílaba porque UA, siendo la abierta la tónica, siempre ha sido diptongo. ¿Entonces por qué se admitían las dos formas, truhán y truhan? Porque en ciertas zonas se pronunciaba de una forma bisilábica muy marcada, mientras que en otras no. En el colegio me explicaban que llevaba tilde porque rompía el diptongo, ¿qué explicación es esa? Yo creo que ni los profesores lo sabían. Se tilda porque es aguda terminada en N y no hay más, el resto es confundir.

En mi modesta opinión, la RAE ha hecho bien en eliminar estos casos que dependen de las zonas geográficas porque solo lleva a confusión entre los hablantes. En Argentina siempre hablarán distinto que en España pero se trata de que todos podamos escribir sobre las mismas normas. Y no seré yo quien defienda a la RAE pero admito que esa normal de "romper el diptongo" es lo que más confusión causaba.

El caso de piar es el mismo, se admitía pie y pié (dos formas del presente del verbo piar), argumentando que pié se tildaba para deshacer el diptongo, pues no, se tildaba porque si consideras esa palabra bisílaba es aguda terminada en vocal. Como en otras zonas se articula como diptongo no se tilda, eso solo puede llevar a una confusión tremenda. En cuanto a la tilde diacrítica en pie y pie (parte del cuero y presente de piar), ocurre que, salvo raras excepciones, las tildes diacríticas distinguen palabras átonas y tónicas, y los verbos y sustantivos son tónicos. Esto ya es más complicado ya que atiende al acento prosódico dentro de la frase: palabras críticas y proclíticas.

EDITO: Por cierto, igual te resulte muy útil esta página: http://www.lenguaje.com/herramientas/silabeador.php

Para guionizar solo tienes que fijarte en los diptongos e hiatos, en nada más. Si tienes alguna duda no te quedes con ella .


----------



## flljob

¿Truhán siempre ha sido monosílaba? ¿Guión también? ¿Y Sión?


----------



## frozST

Este enlace, aunque sea bastante extenso aclara perfectamente todas las dudas que han salido aquí. Lectura muy recomendada.

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm


----------



## flljob

De acuerdo con dichas convenciones, y con *independencia de cuál sea su articulación real* en palabras concretas (*es decir, les vale sombrilla que alguien pronuncie, correctamente, los hiatos)*, se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos ortográficos las combinaciones siguientes:

Esto es lo que dice y lo que nos interesa. El problema es que con seguridad se tomó esa decisión por ser la RAE extremadamente reginoalista. Esta regla no se corresponde con la fonética de mi país y ha generado que los ignorantes conviertan en diptongos y triptongos lo que es diptongo y triptongo; y que los que hacíamos uso correcto de las tildes para marcar hiatos, se nos tenga como asnos por usarlas de manera correcta.
Si de veras la Real quisiera unificar criterios, deberíamos dejar de usar la v, y deberíamos usar siempre j ante i y e: cojer, jitano, etc.


----------



## frozST

Ahí ya no me meto .


----------



## flljob

Mira cómo los traiciona el inconsciente: escriben *leísmo, laísmo, loísmo*. ¿En qué quedamos?

¿No son unos grandes cómicos?

Saludos


----------



## frozST

flljob said:


> Mira cómo los traiciona el inconsciente: escriben *leísmo, laísmo, loísmo*. ¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> ¿No son unos grandes cómicos?
> 
> Saludos



Esa tilde está bien, ¿tú como lo justificarías?


----------



## flljob

frozST said:


> Esa tilde está bien, ¿tú como lo justificarías?



Por fin vas a darte cuenta de la estupidez de esta norma. La Real dice que a efectos de la acentuación, y aunque se pronuncien como hiatos, el grupo de débil y fuerte siempre se consideran diptongos. Ellos repiten el error de escribir leísmo, laísmo y leísmo. Para mí esas tres palabras deben llevar tilde, porque las pronuncio como trisílabas. Los académicos dicen que se deben considerar diptongos, aunque se pronuncien con hiato. ¿Ya viste la gran estupidez?


----------



## charlottesometimes

lazarus1907 said:


> *Después del "Hola" se debe seguir con dos puntos, no con coma.
> *
> Saludos.



Esto me llama poderosamente la atención . El uso de los dos puntos es para cartas y documentos, y no creo que un foro pertenezca a ninguna de estas clasificaciones. "Hola" tampoco es un formulismo muy habitual, que digamos, para ser considerado "encabezamiento de una carta o documento..." De todos modos, creo que acabaremos adaptando el anglicismo porque se usa con frecuencia.


----------



## charlottesometimes

jose-carlos... "Ruiz" no se tilda. Déjalo.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

RAE said:
			
		

> la secuencia _ie_ se pronuncia como diptongo en la palabra _miedo_ (_m_ie_ - do_) y suele pronunciarse como hiato, al menos en España y algunas zonas de América, en _rieron _(_r_i - e _- ron_). Por otra parte, algunas de estas combinaciones vocálicas (las formadas por una vocal cerrada átona y una abierta tónica, o por dos vocales cerradas diferentes)* pueden, en una misma palabra, fluctuar en su pronunciación entre el hiato y el diptongo, dependiendo de diversos factores, como el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, el origen geográfico o social del hablante, etc*.; así ocurre, por ejemplo, en _gratuito,_ que puede pronunciarse con diptongo (*gra - tui - to*) o con hiato (*gra - tu - i - to*), y en _cruel_ (_cr_ue_l_ o _cr_u - e_l)_. Dada esta variabilidad, se ha optado por establecer una serie de convenciones sobre qué ha de considerarse diptongo y qué ha de considerarse hiato a la hora de acentuar gráficamente las palabras. Así, cada secuencia vocálica será considerada siempre un hiato o siempre un diptongo al colocar las tildes, con independencia de su pronunciación real dentro de la palabra


O sea, "acentúen como les decimos y pronuncien como quieran".


----------



## launicaliz

rocstar said:


> Huí cae en los dos casos, *no lleva tilde* si el hablante (que la escribe) la dice en una sola emisión de voz (monosílaba).Y *sí lleva tilde* en el caso de que el hablante (escribiente) la dice en forma de hiato hu-í.
> 
> Revisa el DPD:
> 
> En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a, e, o_) + vocal cerrada (_i, u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, *así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas,* han de considerarse *diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico*. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999. Por eso, *algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde*. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _*hui*, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ *No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en -n, -s o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, etc*.
> 
> Ruiz, no lleva tilde. Hui o huí, sí o no, depende de lo antes mencionado.
> 
> Rocstar


Ruiz no lleva tilde porque termina en z.


----------



## Agró

launicaliz said:


> Ruiz no lleva tilde porque termina en z.


Cáliz.
Cádiz.
Pérez.
Sáez.
Sáiz.
Sáenz.
Sánchez.

La razón no debe de ser esa.


----------



## Graciela J

Agró said:


> Cáliz.
> Cádiz.
> Pérez.
> Sáez.
> Sáiz.
> Sáenz.
> Sánchez.
> 
> La razón no debe de ser esa.



Pero esas palabras son graves, no agudas.


----------



## Agró

Claro. Por eso, la razón no es que acaben en 'z'.


----------



## ppmm

¡Vamos! Que la Academía se cubrió de gloria. No hay quién/quien se entere...






jose-carlos said:


> frozST - Leí las normas de acentuación en el link... no es sobre la diéresis en español. No sé tú, pero yo NUNCA he visto dieresis más que en las silabas 'güe' y 'güi' y por motivos obvios (para leer la 'u') nada que ver con temas de acentuación(fuerza de voz que es el hilo).
> Para indicar como pronuncias la palabra Ruiz (o cualquier otra) es por lo que se usa la tilde ... Te doy el beneficio de la duda sobre que pronunciación de Ruiz (rUiz o ruIz) es considerada diptongo y por tanto la convierte en monosilabo, pero evidentemente si dices que ruIz no se acentúa y se escribe Ruiz  , esto ha cambiado. ANTES era Ruíz y Ruiz (sin tilde) se debía pronunciar rUiz...
> Convendrás que este nombre 'Ruiz' coincide con el caso 2.1.3 b) de tu enlace(link) aparte de que considere o no monosílabo.
> En fin, en 1.2 dice _"...así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde...."... _aquí te doy la razón sobre *Ruiz que al parecer ya no lleva tilde*... cosas de la edad.


----------

